# Dur-a-flex flooring system



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Has any one heard of this product? I called them because a client wanted us to use it in their garage, No one answers the phone so I emailed them asking how to get it, they replied and said only their certified contractors can get their product. I asked how to become certified and they replied we do not certify any more painting contractors, have your client contact us or we will provide you with a Dur-a-flex flooring certified contractor. I said no thank you, I am sorry I am not going to give my job to some one else especially if I don't get any thing out of it except loosing a job. We have had a few people ask us about using this product and explain what their deal is and talk them out of using it, We have used BM and SW garage floor coatings and told them those are better since any one can go get them and we have used them and know how well they work and stand up. We do not know how good the Dur-a-flex flooring is or how well it will hold up.
What would you guys do in this situation?
I hate companies like this, it seems like they think they are better than every one elses products.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

I am very familiar with Dura-flex. The products and technology are excellent. Many unique floor coatings. I know the rep well. I have two certified installers that use their products 80% of the time. Some of Dura Flex business practices and business model are unusual. Many of my guys avoid Dura Flex because jobs do get given to certified installers. All they do is high performance floors and they are excellent at it. However several of my contractors express the same sentiments you expressed. Check out the web site. Some of their training videos are excellent.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

My clients don't want a training video lol, I do agree the videos are great, but if I can't install it because of their rules I will push a product we all can get. I would like to use the product it sounds like it is a great product but this kills me, how can a company grow and compete with BM or SW if they do things like this.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

their products look phenomenal. Sw, BM, Rustoleum, SimStain, or HC dont have a thing on this floor coating product.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

http://dur-a-flex.com/Home/ViewNews/35

check this product out...


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> their products look phenomenal. Sw, BM, Rustoleum, SimStain, or HC dont have a thing on this floor coating product.


Honestly I don't care how good they say their product is, if I haven't ever used it I will not recommend it let alone give them our clients name so they can take our job from us. I have not had any issues with BM or SW coatings yet and hope not to. If Dura-Flex would let any licensed painting contractor use their product I would definitely give it a shot, I refuse to take food off my diner plate to make their certified contractors money. I do not and will not ever work this way, Some on here will probably not like me saying that but I learned my lesson, I got screwed by a painting company I referred and the HO was mad at me because I referred them. If I can not stand behind my word or guarantee it's simply not worth my time.. If it came down to not being able/capable of doing the flooring sysytems I would recommend only contractor I know.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I know this may sound harsh, but that company probably feels the same way about themselves as you about your company. They would not want just any paint contractor (who are generally not experts in floor installs)!! putting down their product. Steps are skipped, prep is not adequate, coatings not put down to spec, wrong applicators used, etc. This stuff happens all the time in floor installs and it is not worth the time or risk for the rep and company to deal with. That is why they have certified installers. It is basically a sort of franchise for the installer, they have a small territory they will be responsible for. Don't take it personally, its just business.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

MikeCalifornia said:


> I know this may sound harsh, but that company probably feels the same way about themselves as you about your company. They would not want just any paint contractor (who are generally not experts in floor installs)!! putting down their product. Steps are skipped, prep is not adequate, coatings not put down to spec, wrong applicators used, etc. This stuff happens all the time in floor installs and it is not worth the time or risk for the rep and company to deal with. That is why they have certified installers. It is basically a sort of franchise for the installer, they have a small territory they will be responsible for. Don't take it personally, its just business.


I do realize this, their certified contractor lives 35 mins away and with the calls we get you would figure they would certify some one in my working area, We had the BM rep with us going over every step with us to make sure we did it right on our first one. like I said if I haven't used the product how can I recommend it to any one not knowing if it is really that good. i was constantly emailing them I was hoping if I was enough of a paint in their arse they would atleast check us out. I will stick with the products I know. I might sound pig headed and I can be. This is about our company making money and surviving.


----------



## workin'man (Jan 18, 2013)

MikeCalifornia said:


> I know this may sound harsh, but that company probably feels the same way about themselves as you about your company. They would not want just any paint contractor (who are generally not experts in floor installs)!! putting down their product. Steps are skipped, prep is not adequate, coatings not put down to spec, wrong applicators used, etc. This stuff happens all the time in floor installs and it is not worth the time or risk for the rep and company to deal with. That is why they have certified installers. It is basically a sort of franchise for the installer, they have a small territory they will be responsible for. Don't take it personally, its just business.


I completely agree...most painters dont even read the lable on can of paint.
The finish product of the best jobs, wich end up on the website make it alluring. These people dont paint houses im sure!
It is a specialty trade. Concrete matrix, csp 1-9, hydrostatic pressure, catalyzation process. If you dont think about these terms and a hunred or more variables, You will learn what it takes to remove a $5k dollar floor and replace it with your bank account, or your credit card. If you don't know how to fix it.... the resinous system gets the bad publicity.
Even SW has a cert. program. There best product will not be sold to any joe off the street. I completly respect this. All it takes is one mad painter/customer to give a product a bad reputation.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

I have a client that is exclusively high performance floors. He is a certified Dura Flex installer. He uses a lot of our systems however we just don't have the depth of systems to accommodate some of the technical environments that industrial floors may require. We have coatings for residential and commercial applications like poly amides and 100% Solids, however we had a job this week that required a remediation epoxy for heavy hydrostatic pressure. This required a system that was 4 coats. $15 a square foot for 1,000 sq ft. Required core samples, drilled moisture tests and a very narrow application window and Prep Standard. Dura Flex had the system and will do the core samples. Contractor has the training and experience as well as the equipment to do the job. I walked away from the job with my systems and recommended him to the client. Most standard epoxies generically are the same for most manufacturers. Dura Flex goes beyond the generics and specialty coatings for unique environments. If your project includes just a residential or light commercial application I don't see the benefit of using their system as you can get an equal product from SW BM Devoe etc. they differentiate themselves from other manufacturers in order to compete. Tnemec has a similar model especially with Water Treatment and Engineers.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

NACE said:


> I have a client that is exclusively high performance floors. He is a certified Dura Flex installer. He uses a lot of our systems however we just don't have the depth of systems to accommodate some of the technical environments that industrial floors may require. We have coatings for residential and commercial applications like poly amides and 100% Solids, however we had a job this week that required a remediation epoxy for heavy hydrostatic pressure. This required a system that was 4 coats. $15 a square foot for 1,000 sq ft. Required core samples, drilled moisture tests and a very narrow application window and Prep Standard. Dura Flex had the system and will do the core samples. Contractor has the training and experience as well as the equipment to do the job. I walked away from the job with my systems and recommended him to the client. Most standard epoxies generically are the same for most manufacturers. Dura Flex goes beyond the generics and specialty coatings for unique environments. If your project includes just a residential or light commercial application I don't see the benefit of using their system as you can get an equal product from SW BM Devoe etc. they differentiate themselves from other manufacturers in order to compete. Tnemec has a similar model especially with Water Treatment and Engineers.


For residential garages I am very comfortable with the BM,SW systems, if this was a commercial job I would probably walk away since I have not done any yet. I wouldn't refer any one or product, like I said unless I have used it or know them. The internet is great for HO to do research but them not knowing about the certification they look at the product only. 
Some of the people here I would recommend since I see picture of their work and do talk to a few so that would be fine with me, same as if a friend who lives in another state I would refer some of you to them no problem.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Does your customer know the cost of this Dura system? They may be over-thinking the necessity of it. Then it is your job to guide them into something more along their price point and that you can handle the spec. Sounds like that is the avenue you are working towards. The most important thing to consider is the hydrostatic pressure from the slab. If there is too much, then your bm rep can recommend a barrier coat first. All the coats add up, sometimes it is not as simple as the $80 garage floor kit from the HD. GL


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Client is a wealthy architect. He wanted epoxy on his floor and he lives on the ocean. Had some issues from effects of Sandy. I was a rep for bm for 25 years. NACE Certified and done over 200 epoxy systems personally. I know when to recommend a system and when to punt. I punted on this project because BM doesn't have a remediation epoxy but I know that the Dura Flex Polycrete with a ICRI profile of 4-5 will be sufficient.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Does your customer know the cost of this Dura system? They may be over-thinking the necessity of it. Then it is your job to guide them into something more along their price point and that you can handle the spec. Sounds like that is the avenue you are working towards. The most important thing to consider is the hydrostatic pressure from the slab. If there is too much, then your bm rep can recommend a barrier coat first. All the coats add up, sometimes it is not as simple as the $80 garage floor kit from the HD. GL


Some of our clients have more money than brains lol, They some times tell me what they found on the internet is the best because they read it online. I would like to keep my options wide open on these products as we are right along the ocean and rivers that do come knocking at your doors every so often.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

You need to learn how to sub effectively.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree Paul, there probably are plenty of very well qualified installers in his area.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> I agree Paul, there probably are plenty of very well qualified installers in his area.


Dura flex has one to cover a large area.


----------



## Matt drolet (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm very familiar with duraflex products . After reading this thread I see alot of people who can't buy their material, this is done for a reason. You have to be certified by duraflex to install and you have to be a contractor to purchase the materials. I've used so many different products, but duraflex is by far the best. My job, the boss used duraflex epoxy for the bathroom in the shop.. 30 years ago and still looks great. There are other companies who claim to be good, like rustoleum..but its garbage


----------

